# Paulinskill Valley Trail Bike Ride This Sunday. NJ



## andyzee (Sep 21, 2006)

*Bike Ride - Paulinskill Valley Trail This Sunday. NJ*

Some folks expressed interest in doing a bike ride on this trail. I'd be up for it this Sunday if anyone is interested and if it doesn't rain. If anyone is interested and not familiar with the trail, here's pics from last week http://killingtonaccessrd.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=46 . I also posted this on Kzone since some folks from there expressed interest.


----------

